# Tv Sony Trinitron kv-21fv12/5 chasis BA5 año 2000. no enciende.



## GSUSR (Ene 10, 2012)

hola! el problema es que al oprimir el boton de encendido sale una linea horizontal y no logra abrir. despues se apaga y el led de standby da 3 flasheos intermitentemente.
me interesaria saber si alguien tiene el esquematico de la tele mencionada en el tema o alguna informacion la cual me pueda ayudar e encontrar la causa de la falla. de antemano gracias por su apoyo.


----------



## oscarzx (Ene 11, 2012)

ya revisaste el vertical? que pruebas has hecho?



aquí te dejo el link de descarga del manual de servicio

http://www.mediafire.com/?xldilntxl2gerdy


----------



## Don Toni Mndez (Jun 8, 2013)

Oscarzx, tendrás el diagrama de la fuente de este modelo? Tengo un aparato con falla de encendido.

Alguien tendrá el diagrama de la fuente de este modelo? Tengo un aparato con falla de encendido. Tvc Sony chasis BA5


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 8, 2013)

don toni , podes descargar el manual completo desde aqui es el chasis BA5
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index...remository/Itemid,34/func,startdown/id,20866/


----------



## Don Toni Mndez (Jun 8, 2013)

No puedo descargar el pdf del diagrama, pues está muy pesado. Podrías reducirlo a solo la fuente de alimentación? Te lo voy a agradecer.

No puedo descargar el pdf del diagrama, pues está muy pesado. Podrías reducirlo a solo la fuente de alimentación? Te lo voy a agradecer.http://c10.forosdeelectronica.net/icon_cry.gif


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 8, 2013)

y no ,porque no se como hacerlo ,si alguien lo sabe ,,,,,


----------



## enrique gongar (Jun 9, 2013)

Don Toni Mndez dijo:


> No puedo descargar el pdf del diagrama, pues está muy pesado. Podrías reducirlo a solo la fuente de alimentación? Te lo voy a agradecer.
> 
> No puedo descargar el pdf del diagrama, pues está muy pesado. Podrías reducirlo a solo la fuente de alimentación? Te lo voy a agradecer.http://c10.forosdeelectronica.net/icon_cry.gif





*Don Toni Méndez y concurrentes al tema:*

Hoy día Domingo tuve un tiempo y me decidí a realizar la edición de solamente el esquema de la board "A" del chasis *BA5*, en la cual se encuentra la fuente de alimentación, pues te comprendo perfectamente la situación de descargar archivos grandes cuando se cuenta con un servicio de internet con algunas limitaciones.

El archivo .pdf tiene un tamaño de solamente 625 Kb, espero que sea de buen tamaño para que lo puedas descargar fácil y rápidamente.


Desde La Comarca Lagunera en Coahuila México, te envío ¡Saludos!


----------



## Don Toni Mndez (Jun 10, 2013)

Gracias, muy amable. Ya lo tengo. Checo y les informo del resultado en la falla. Buen día.


----------

